# Menopause



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello Ladies: I have a question for you ladies that have been through menopause. I am 51 years old, still have regular periods; however, for the past 2 months, my periods are coming every 2 weeks. Is this normal for menopausal women?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yep it is. Just mention it at your next physical.

The way it was explained to me is that as your hormones fluctuate and you stop ovulating, your periods come closer together, or not at all.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks Hope - wish mine were in the "not at all" category!


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

karole said:


> Thanks Hope - wish mine were in the "not at all" category!


The "not at all" category isn't much fun either. For about 3 years my periods came as a complete surprise, I would think I was "done" after none for 4 to 6 months and then surprise (!), there was another one. Ugh.

Every woman is different but for me the transition to complete menopause took 6 years.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you Sonja. The last 2 months are the first that my cycle has been off schedule, so I guess I more than likely have a long way to go. I'm not looking forward to it. It is time for my yearly check-up, so I will discuss it with my doctor. Thanks everyone for your responses.


----------

